# Tintenfisch angeln



## jok (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade in Asien.
Meine Jungs wollen Tintenfisch angeln.
Was mach ich mit den Tintenfischen nach dem Fang, damit sie sich nicht quaelen?
Die Einheimischen lassen sie wohl in einem Netz zappeln.
Muss man sie nicht gleich umbringen?
Und wie?

ciao jok


----------



## dib (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

jo hab das im fernsehn gesehen ... musste voll brutal voll doll vor die wand / felsen klatschen... he aber lasst das mal alles is echt hässlig
:v


----------



## dib (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

hehe und wie wollt ihr die überhaupt " angeln" erzähl mal


----------



## dib (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

he aber geht lieber mit nem guide richtig fische angeln ... tintenfische sind intelligent -empfindsam - lernfähig-auch bei tests im aqarium und so ey TINTENFISCHANGELN??? muss das sein jo:v


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

Hi! Mal abgesehen von dibs äusserst cleveren Kommentaren; bewahre den Tintenfisch bis zum Ende des Tages möglichst lebend auf - die verderben sehr schnell.. .
Getötet werden die eigentlich durch schnelles abdrehen des Kopfes - mit beiden Händen gegen greifen und drehen.
Petri!


----------



## noworkteam (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*



dib schrieb:


> he aber geht lieber mit nem guide richtig fische angeln ... tintenfische sind intelligent -empfindsam - lernfähig-auch bei tests im aqarium und so ey TINTENFISCHANGELN??? muss das sein jo:v


 
Na ich würde den Ball mal flach halten, erstens reicht teilweise ein schöner Haken mit Garnele und schon hängt der Tintenfisch dran, zweitens gibt es extra Kunstköder für die Tintenfische...

Nur mal so nebenbei....

Wann ich meinen letzten Tintenfisch gefangen habe ?? Muss so ca. 2 Monate her sein...

Gruß


----------



## Mantafahrer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

Einen Kalmar tötet man ganz einfach, indem man mit 2 Fingern die Verbindung zwischen Kopf und Körper zusammendrückt. Kalmare sind übrigens bei uns auf dem Vormarsch. Guckst Du hier:

Kutter und Küste

Und hier:

Kutter und Küste


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

Ich drücke halt was fester...|supergri|supergri|supergri.
Petri!


----------



## hans albers (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

moin..

das mit dem körper gegen den felsen klopfen
macht man ,um den tintenfisch mürbe zu machen
fürs spätere zubereiten,
nicht,um ihn zu töten...

besser auch,man entfernt vorher den tintensack..

 a propos zubereitung:
kurz in der pfanne geschwenkt ,mit frischen kräutern,
knoblauch und oliven-öl eine pracht...

greetz
lars


----------



## Kegelfisch (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

*Nackenbiss - schmeckt nur ******* ! Und küssen fällt dann auch erst mal flach :q:q:q

Einfachhaken mit Fischfetzen in zerklüfteter Gegend und Du hast fast (!) 'ne Fanggarantie. In Norge war das an manchen Ecken fast eine Plage .
|wavey:Uwe
*


----------



## jok (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

Hallo Leute,

erstmal Dank fuer die Antworten.
Wir wollten uns auch diese Squit jigs kaufen die hier die Einheimischen benutzen.

ciao jok


----------



## Paddy 15 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

Ich hab mal gehört das man die teile vorm braten umstülben muss.....(von innen nach außen oder so ähnlich)
stimmt das denn ?

Aber sonst kann ja deinem erfolg nichts mehr im wege stehen#6
Und über ein paar Bilder von deinen Fängen,würden sich sicher ein paar Leute freuen 
Viel Erfolg!
lg Paddy


----------



## Marlin1 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

Hallo Paddy,

das machst du normalerweise bei echten Tintenfischen,
sprich Kraken oder Pulpo.

Aber hier geht es um Squid oder Kalmar, das sind die, welche du 
bei uns normalerweise als Ringe für die Friteuse kaufst.

Aber selbst gefangen und frisch gemacht ........................
einfach göttlich !! :vik:

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Wollebre (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

Da gibts über squid fishing jede Menge Informationen

http://www.squidfish.net/


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

google einfach mal unter "egiing" 

Hier gibs auch ein längeres Video

lg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

Habs ja auch direkt wieder verbessert


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

Das verlinkte Video habe ich runter geladen. Ich fand es sehr interessant.
Diese Ruten sind bestimmt auch gut zum Twitchen geeignet.

Die Angeltechnik wo man die Rute immer nach hinten reißt kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich konnte sie schon oft am Duisburger Hafen und an den Hafeneinfahrten beobachten. Sie wird dort sehr erfolgreich auf Zander eingesetzt.

Das Model, welches die Angelgeräte im Video vorführt tut mir sehr leid. Anscheinend fehlen ihm wichtige Körperteile. Man hört es immer an der Aussprache.
Mein Beileid.


----------



## Laketrout (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tintenfisch angeln*

Hallo
Ich habe in Thailand schon einige male mit diesen Künstlichen Crevetten-Jigs auf Tintenfische (sind eigentlich Sepien) geangelt.
Ist im klaren wasser ein Spass, teilweise kannst Du zusehen wie sie den Köder beobachten und verfolgen.
Ich würde dir ein fluorocarbon Vorfach empfehlen da die Tiere wirklich inteligent sind.
Wenn Du einen gefangen hast ziehe ihn aus dem Wasser und warte einen moment, meistens kommt dann nochmals eine kräftige Ladung Tinte.
Töten wie weiter oben schon beschrieben.
Nachher halt spülen bis keine Tinte mehr aus dem Körper kommt.
Mein Reisebericht von Thailand findest Du hier:
http://www.fishingreports.ch/showreport.asp?rep=5_thailand2007.html&pic=5_thailand2007titel.jpg
im untersten Viertel geht es um die Tintenfische.
Viel Spass


----------

